# Duncan



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Been awhile since I've posted some updated pictures of my boy...

Just purchased a new camera and Duncan makes the perfect in house model... 


Duncan by jswansonphotos, on Flickr


Duncan by jswansonphotos, on Flickr


DSC_0116 by jswansonphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Handsome fella. Love the Golden's. I have a 13 year old and a 7 year old, both females. As puppies they start out as hell on wheels but settle down into great family members once they get some brains. I should post a pic.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Great pics of a great friend!

I haven't see any photos of him since the "Saturday night videos" blog post...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Great pics of a great friend!
> 
> I haven't see any photos of him since the "Saturday night videos" blog post...


It has been awhile... He's...no We've been through alot since then. I almost lost him a few months ago to a condition called Bloat (stomach flips and twist, cutting off the blood supply to internal organs)... Thank god I was home when it happened and was able to rush him to the Vet. He was in surgery for 3 1/2 hours... they untwisted his stomach...stapled it to his rib cage so it wouldn't flip again, but there was so much internal damage due to loss of blood that his spleen was completely destroyed, so they had to remove it. When they removed his spleen they found Cancer, which was located on the spleen itself. THAT was the second devastating shock... Once they found the Cancer they explored the area that they had open and didn't find anymore. So, hopefully they got it all. His blood work has been ok, red blood cell counts are a little low...but that's due to not having a spleen any longer.

So, I took 2 weeks off from work and stayed by his side... feeding him by hand and helping him go out to use the bathroom, plus meds...checking his temperature every hour, etc. We didn't know if he'd survive after the surgery for a few weeks due to all the damage from the cut off blood supply, so I was a basket case. (it was really bad!) After losing my brother, Duncan was by my side almost 24/7 and really helped me get through that nightmare. ALL those emotions came flooding back with the sudden reality that I was about to lose my best friend. Not fun...

He's doing a million times better, but his GI track is totally different now... so I have to feed him 4 times a day instead of just 2 like before. He can only take in small amounts of food at a time now. ALL in all...I'm so thankful he's doing so good at this point.


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

Love them, my neighbor had a rescue that spent more time at our house than thiers. He and my min pin were the best friends couldnt seperate them.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

All large breeds are subject to bloat--some more than others. 

What I was told was that you can minimize the chances of bloat if you can get your dog to eat more slowly (not an easy thing to accomplish). But if you have a breed that does not over-eat you can put them on continuous feed (a full bowl of food is out all the time). My German Shepherd Dogs and my Doberman Pincher, and my Fila Brasilero were all fine on continuous feed. My Chesapeake Bay Retriever, not so much so and I had to alter that procedure once he got over-weight (at 6 years of age). 

I'm glad you got him to the vet quickly--it is a real timing issue if the dog is to survive. 

He looks very contented in the images.

Nice.


----------

